# MAGIC Vs BMW M3 E46



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Not doing indepth write ups at the moment as I am only just getting enough time to sleep :thumb:

So here is another one I will leave to the pics to do the talking :thumb:

The wash stage:










































































Parts removed to be renewed or properly cleaned:


















































Wheels off for caliper painting and new parts fitted:


















































































Some during Correction shots:


































The car then had its Zaino treatment and left this:


























































































Big thanks to Alex for lending a hand again :thumb:
More write ups will come as soon as I get through this work load.

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks fantastic Robbie looks like Alex has a dodo juice jeans on :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning as usual Robbie :thumb:


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Lovely, nice work.

How do you remove the wing vents?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

craig06typer said:


> Lovely, nice work.
> 
> How do you remove the wing vents?


Angle grinder on this one :lol:

They are popped out from below the vent using a thin blunt object being carefull not to make contact with the paintwork :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-tom- said:


> Looks fantastic Robbie looks like Alex has a dodo juice jeans on :lol:


They're a limited edition.. 

Alex


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Top work! Love E46 M3's, gota b one on the best cars made i fink. N defo th ebest M3!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work lads. are the wing vents hard to get out?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

likeing that bm shes tidy they carbon fibre parts fitted ???


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> likeing that bm shes tidy they carbon fibre parts fitted ???


Yes mate all badges inc. wheels and vents :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> cracking work lads. are the wing vents hard to get out?


Not too bad Ronnie just need prizing from the bottom :thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work guys, like the Snap On Box in the back ground.

Gareth


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet Robbie.. Cheers. your definitely pumping out some quality work!!


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks nice dude, nice one!

Two quick questions:
- How did you remove the front washer jet plastic vent/panel
- Did you remove the calipers to paint? If not, what cleaner and what paint did you use?

Would love some advice as I need to sort my M3 out!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

looks good im liking the bmw badge.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

How about the finished pictures of the hubs/calipers then , or did you forget to take any :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> How about the finished pictures of the hubs/calipers then , or did you forget to take any :lol:


I will take alook mate the hubs were finished in silver and the calipers black.
Behind the wheels its very hard to see the hubs but I will put a pic up in a bit :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mike_wall15 said:


> Looks nice dude, nice one!
> 
> Two quick questions:
> - How did you remove the front washer jet plastic vent/panel
> ...


Hi Mike

The panel is removed from the underside, no tools required just your fingers.
I do not remove the calipers they are cleaned via a wire brush, dremel and an airline.
Once free from rust/dirt they are given a final wipe down with IPA and are then painted twice using Hammerite smooth :thumb:

Hope this helps.

Robbie


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> The panel is removed from the underside, no tools required just your fingers.
> I do not remove the calipers they are cleaned via a wire brush, dremel and an airline.
> ...


Hi Robbie

Thanks for that mate - much appreciated! :thumb:

Removing the panel will allow me to give it a proper clean & 'blacking'. And as for the calipers, always good to check how people have done these - the results look great.

Cheers :thumb:

Mike


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good stuff Robbie:thumb:

Hope I haven't helped to make you too busy

Regards, Joe


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JoeAVS1 said:


> Good stuff Robbie:thumb:
> 
> Hope I haven't helped to make you too busy
> 
> Regards, Joe


Still waiting for the call mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Nice work Robbie


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job boys


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job by you and some nice mods made, well done.

Just needs CF grilles and bonnet washer vent and she'll be all done outside.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

really nice work guys!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice one


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Lovely job by you and some nice mods made, well done.
> 
> Just needs CF grilles and bonnet washer vent and she'll be all done outside.


The mods done really did make a big difference to the overall look.
Its a great addition to any BMW :thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Top work thats m3 looks really smart now and those carbon bits really do make it look a lot better imo


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Like it :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

great results on one of my favourite cars


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Great stuff Robbie!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

What did you use on the calipers mate?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there, is Alex working for you now then Robbie?

Like the mods and the Carbon Black looks pretty top notch with Zaino on top.......:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work there, is Alex working for you now then Robbie?
> 
> Like the mods and the Carbon Black looks pretty top notch with Zaino on top.......:thumb:


Yeah he's my b1tch :lol:
No mate I am very busy at the moment so call in some help now and again :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yeah he's my b1tch :lol:
> No mate I am very busy at the moment so call in some help now and again :thumb:


Fair play then, better to be busy and all that, keep up the good work.........:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

great job mate what wheel cleaner is that? cheers


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> great job mate what wheel cleaner is that? cheers


Its Bilberry in a 1L bottle with foaming spray head :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Fair play then, better to be busy and all that, keep up the good work.........:thumb:


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice, excellent work!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work there, is Alex working for you now then Robbie?
> 
> Like the mods and the Carbon Black looks pretty top notch with Zaino on top.......:thumb:


I was just showing Robbie how the Pros do it..  

Alex


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> I was just showing Robbie how the Pros do it..
> 
> Alex


No that's funny.........


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> I was just showing Robbie how the Pros do it..
> 
> Alex


You say the same thing everytime you book a training day  :lol:


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

how did you find the paint Robert?

did you use 3M or menzerna?

best regards

butterbean


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

butterbean said:


> how did you find the paint Robert?
> 
> did you use 3M or menzerna?
> 
> ...


The paint on these cars are generally hard but I use a Megs polishing pad with Menz IP and a few sets gets the results :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely - liking an M3


----------



## kc's (Jan 6, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Not doing indepth write ups at the moment as I am only just getting enough time to sleep :thumb:
> 
> ...


Mr Magician...thats not magic but lots ya work:thumb::wave:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

yet more great work from you robbie and alex :thumb: khalid


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work!

Spied a Nissan GTR sign on the door outside in the final shots


----------



## robxr2 (Feb 25, 2009)

think i prefer these to new shape m3, great work pal


----------

